# Sitting Funny after neuter?



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

This is the first dog I have had neuteured, so I am not sure of what is normal and what is not. Bentley is sitting funny and seems to be uncomfortable sitting since his neuter yesterday. We had a rough night with him up from 12:30 to 4:30 am. He is still sitting funny this morning and constantly trying to lick his incision site. What to do? Should I call the vet? Or is this normal?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Try to do whatever you can to deter him from licking the incision. If necessary, go to your vet and get a collar. Or, buy a baby onesie and cut out the necessary hole(s) :biggrin: and have him wear that. As far as sitting funny, a call to the vet would probably ease your mind. They should be able to tell you over the phone whether or not that is normal.

Good luck.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awww poor little Bentley :grouphug: I would definately get a collar so he can't lick the wound. I didn't have any problems at all with either boys after neuter so certainly call your vet and ask some questions and also tell them what is happening. He could just be a little sore but it's best to make sure


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Sassy's mommy suggested the onesies for Zippy this week as Zippy was spayed. I went to Walmart and got a pack of 6 I think. You put them on backwards. I put Zippy's tail through the part where you snap it, and then snap around it. They work great. 

As far as the discomfort, I imagine he will be sitting funny for a few days. Have you discussed comfort measures with your veterinarian? I was wondering if there is such a thing an some sort of ointment for little boys. Also, have you tried helping him down on his side. I did that with zippy last night because she kept sitting. Once she was able to lie down, she just went limp and straight to sleep. 

I know how you feel. We want to make them comfy.


----------

